# cathedral ceiling soffit venting



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Ridge vents come in different NFVA per manufacturer: http://www.inspectapedia.com/interiors/atticcond10.htm
You need to find the NFVA of the ridge to figure the NFVA of the soffit vents (one in every bay) and closest to the fascia board away from the house for best air flow, pp 616: http://books.google.com/books?id=Z8apR1RkUHUC&pg=PA606&dq=attic+airflow+with+gable+vents&lr=&as_brr=3&cd=13#v=onepage&q=attic%20airflow%20with%20gable%20vents&f=false

You don’t want the vents to and from the house, rather, perpendicular to the house.
I hope you used baffles to create an air channel all the way to the ridge leaving only 1” gaps abutting them: http://www.bergerbuildingproducts.com/productsAccuvent.html

Will you be using ADA on the drywall? http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/air-barriers-airtight-drywall-approach/

Where are you located?

Gary


----------

